# Blue Screen...



## Porkweasel (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone else having an issue where the screen occasionally tints everything blue? Never experienced it before. Running Gummycharged FE 1.9.1 I believe. Thanks!


----------



## Porkweasel (Jun 9, 2011)

And my screen dims at random times and I can't readjust it brighter. So strange..


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Porkweasel said:


> Anyone else having an issue where the screen occasionally tints everything blue? Never experienced it before. Running Gummycharged FE 1.9.1 I believe. Thanks!


Does rebooting fix the issue?


----------



## Porkweasel (Jun 9, 2011)

No unfortunately..


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hmm. I've seen reports of this before and reboot has always fixed it..

For the brightness issue, go into settings and turn off auto-brightness. You can adjust the brightness manually by going to the status bar, and swiping left or right. This also saves on battery.


----------



## Porkweasel (Jun 9, 2011)

I have auto brightness off. Strange. Maybe when I flash 2.0 clean, it'll go away. We'll see!


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

happened to me for the first time after flashing Eclipse over Gummy 1.9 RC 2.3.

Never had the problem before on Eclipse (over EP1F leak).

Turning the screen off and back on solved the problem, and haven't had it recur.


----------

